# Looking for (Gelato) bright light-fast water color paint



## fasternak (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi- I’ve just discovered bright and transparent faber-castell gelatos. Love the transparency and vivid -almost neon- colors. But don’t care for the stick. Looking for similar qualities in a paint that comes in a toothpaste tube. Light fast is essential. Can anyone recommend a watercolor available in bright - almost neon - colors? I have zero experience with water color paint. Thanks!


----------

